# overclocking an Acer aspire 5742



## M1kkelZR

so i want to OC my laptop, Acer Aspire 5742. because i just want to know what it would then, now my BIOS is total crap and wont let me access and i cant find any other custom BIOS's so i wanted to know if there were other ways of OC/ing a laptop


----------



## spirit

Overclocking laptops isn't a great idea, they get very hot very quickly. Trust me, I know this from previous experience (I got given an overclocked ThinkPad A31 once). Why do you want to overclock anyway?


----------



## FuryRosewood

^ amen to that


----------



## voyagerfan99

There's a reason OEM's don't let you overclock; especially laptops.


----------



## M1kkelZR

well i just want to know if i can get a higher performance out of it lol.
its only my laptop for college so i'll get a new one.


----------



## claptonman

For a college laptop, overclocking would be pointless for web browsing and word processing. And yeah, most OEM computers have their BIOS locked.


----------



## spirit

Raz3rD said:
			
		

> well i just want to know if i can get a higher performance out of it lol.


If your laptop has SATA I'd look into replacing your hard drive with a solid state drive (SSD) if you want to get extra performance, you'll see a bigger performance increase doing this than by overclocking. If you're only using it to do homework on and browse the web don't bother replacing the hard drive. If Windows is being slow try re-installing the OS from the recovery discs if you can or consider switching to Linux.


----------



## M1kkelZR

claptonman said:


> For a college laptop, overclocking would be pointless for web browsing and word processing. And yeah, most OEM computers have their BIOS locked.



well i dont do a normal college course for web and word processing. im studiying Application Development, so programming. and i still need enough cash for a gaming build so i just want to use this as a temp gaming solution  eventhough i have a ps3 i still think some games should only be played on pc


----------



## claptonman

Raz3rD said:


> well i dont do a normal college course for web and word processing. im studiying Application Development, so programming. and i still need enough cash for a gaming build so i just want to use this as a temp gaming solution  eventhough i have a ps3 i still think some games should only be played on pc



With intel onboard graphics, you won't be doing much gaming, no matter how much you overclock the CPU.


----------



## M1kkelZR

claptonman said:


> With intel onboard graphics, you won't be doing much gaming, no matter how much you overclock the CPU.



yeah that sucks. unless i could "hack" into the memory settings of the intelHD card and set it to 512MB system/gaming or w/e its called. but sadly intel being the not so friendly towards the warranty voiding people, wont allow it


----------



## claptonman

Raz3rD said:


> yeah that sucks. unless i could "hack" into the memory settings of the intelHD card and set it to 512MB system/gaming or w/e its called. but sadly intel being the not so friendly towards the warranty voiding people, wont allow it



Yeah... no way to do that. And more video memory doesn't mean more power.


----------



## M1kkelZR

yeah if im right doesnt it hang of the memory and bus speed? cant remember what its called in english, ive been reasearchin but all in dutch


----------



## spirit

Laptops aren't generally great gaming systems, just keep using your PS3 for the time being until you get the gaming machine. By the way with programming you probably aren't going to need to overclock the CPU or anything.


----------



## M1kkelZR

vistakid10 said:


> Laptops aren't generally great gaming systems, just keep using your PS3 for the time being until you get the gaming machine. By the way with programming you probably aren't going to need to overclock the CPU or anything.



yeah true. i was just curious on the possibility but thanks for the help.


and the funny thing is, my cpu is better than the i7 pcs we have at college. i take my lil i3 with me and we had to test crashing out. by making a infinate loop and run as many as we can, the i7s crashed at 12 and my laptop was still running perfectly with 50+ all at the same time,s o who ever makes fun of my acer asspire will feel the rath of epic looping lol


----------

